# What's your rats favorite food?



## oscar betta (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine really likes grapes as a special treat.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Pasta.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Ice cream, cheese, peas, and peanuts.

They only get ice cream and cheese in very small quantities, of course.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything that they shouldn't eat lol


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine really love nutro blueberry dog treats, they sneak out of the cage just to steal them lol but they love everything, my mom is constantly feeding them treats, healthy ones though but they really like grapes and pomegranates.








percie stealing cookies!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Tali and Atticus will eat anything; they're our two fatty rats. But an all-around favorite is probably crackers of any sort, I think they like the crunch. Also broccoli is a big hit.

And anything I'm eating. I've had Atticus literally bolt up, grab the food right from my hand as I'm trying to take a bite, and zip off before I can catch him to eat it.


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Broccoli and peanuts are a hit. plain yogurt is a fun treat too.

I like to wrap up the broccoli in a few layers of paper so they can tear it open like a present


----------

